# Provo Display Contest



## timdaleiden (Jun 18, 2005)

For those interested, and don't visit the Yahoo Penturners Group; the results are in. They can be found here. 

http://www.turtlewoodworks.com/provo05/pendisplay05/provopen05pg3.htm


----------



## JimGo (Jun 18, 2005)

Congratulations go out to several of our regular contributors, including:
Tom McMillan for his 2nd and 3rd place finishes in the 7mm category;
Wayne Swindlehurst for his 3rd place in the Open category and his 3rd place finish in the Collaboration category;
Ken Nelson for his 1st place finish in the Collaboration category;and 
Rich Kleinhenz for his 2ndplace finish in the Collaboration category!

There were some other really stunning pens in there too, and all the contributors should be proud of their work (I know I'm jealous of it!)

Congrats again guys!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 18, 2005)

From active IAP participants:  a first, two seconds and three thirds!  I'd say we held our own.  Thanks to all of the participants for sharing your fine designs and workmanship and congratulations to all of the winners!  Well done. [8D]


----------



## woodscavenger (Jun 18, 2005)

Congrats everyone!  Those are truly some amazing works of art.  I will be waiting (not very patiently) for some details on a few of those pens.

Wayne, what type of wood for the statesman?  What did you fabricate the trim ring from?

Richard, that tri-sided pen is stunning.  What puts it in the collaboration category?  What is it made from?  Is that grain patterns I see or mini laminations?  How did you do the tri-side thing?

It's hard to believe neither ti-pen from Bruce pulled a ribbon but I wasn't there to see the competition which obviously looked very stiff.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 18, 2005)

A Big Thanks to the likes of Richard and others that started the display in the first place. once again it shows the bar has been raised in the creative arena of penturning. Fantastic work by all. and congrats to the top finishers.


----------



## penhead (Jun 18, 2005)

Congrats to all..!!..those are truly beautiful works of art..!


----------



## driften (Jun 18, 2005)

The pictures showed a LOT of talent! Everybody did a great job. I don't understand how Bruce's vanishing point fountain pen did not win or place!!!!


----------



## atvrules1 (Jun 19, 2005)

As one of those in Provo trying to decide which pens I liked the most, thought were best, etc.  I can assure all that there were some phenomonal pens there, and every single one entered deserved to win.  It was not an easy choice by any means.  I just hope that some day my meager skills will be able to turn out something anywhere close.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 19, 2005)

Congratulations to each of you. You set some high standards. GREAT pens!


----------



## MDWine (Jun 19, 2005)

Kudos to all.  Really great pens... makes a guy think!
Good work!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 19, 2005)

WOW!


----------



## GregD (Jun 19, 2005)

Congratulations to the IAP members that placed. Congratulations to all that entered. Thoes are some beautiful pens.


----------



## Old Griz (Jun 19, 2005)

Fantastic... Congratulations to all the winners and those that did not place... 
Absolutely great pens. They are all pieces of art...
I see I have a lot of thinking, experimenting and work ahead of me this year if I plan to enter a pen for next year's Provo show...


----------



## Bob A (Jun 19, 2005)

Looking at them pics I was in awe.  Any pen could have won any catagory and I'd be hard pressed to argue with the results.  Congratulations to all the winners and finishers.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Jun 19, 2005)

Congratulations to all! We have some awesome talent in this forum[]. Win or not, you all should be VERY proud![^]


----------



## Fangar (Jun 19, 2005)

Man.  Great job by all!  I saw a lot of familiar names in there.  Way to make a showing for the IAP crowd.

Cheers,

James


----------



## jwoodwright (Jun 19, 2005)

Those are all great pens.   Sorry Bruce, I really felt you should have received an award.


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 19, 2005)

Great pens there! Congrats to all that entered and the good showing from the IAP crowd. Now get busy working on your pens for next year. Time flies []


----------



## scubaman (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodscavenger_
> <br />Richard, that tri-sided pen is stunning.  What puts it in the collaboration category?  What is it made from?  Is that grain patterns I see or mini laminations?  How did you do the tri-side thing?


Shane,
it was in the coll. category because it is a collaboration between Ken Nelsen and me.  It's still in beta phase, we have a proof of concept, but it has a way to go yet.  Bruce Boone and I were chatting, solide modeling, and CNC and stuff, and he had an idea of how to do arbitrary shapes w/o CNC.  This led to theat pen - what I had in the display was the seond iteration that actually worked quite nicely.  I'll make a better write-up in a while.  The pen is designed on the computer, as a 3D model.  You can see the computer model, fully rendered, at http://tinyurl.com/dm7py (remember it's a drawing, not a real pen!)  I let the computer generate cross sections, send the file to Ken Nelsen along with thin wood slabs I crosscut on the tablesaw, and Ken cuts out the shapes with the laser.  I stack the disks on a tube, sand, make a little cove-cut at the ends, and that's it in a nutshell.  Here are 2 more photos of the pen
http://tinyurl.com/ba5ax
http://tinyurl.com/776wg
It's a fun concept, and once we got something that works and is a somewhat tolerant design, Ken will probably put out a kit.


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scubaman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Yep , that's it. That's all there is to it. Molding, computer generated model, thinly cut slabs within .001, laser cut outs.
I think I'll just go down in the shop and whip one out tonight, since that's all there is to it. LOL [] [)] [] 

I did actually have it in my hands, and it is 10 times nicer than it looks in a photo!


----------



## scubaman (Jun 19, 2005)

I just want to add a quick comment on the display.  This is not the Olympics, it's neither a competition nor drawn along association lines.  Individual artists enter pens to show off what they can do, and what pen turning is evolving into.  Comment from Dick Sing (pretty verbatim):  "Compared to when I wrote those books - this stuff is light-years ahead!"  That's from a guy that helped popularize penturning.  And he is absolutely right.  Even compared to the 1st Rendezvous and the display we had then.  New techniques getting applied (I don't want to say 'invented' because a lot of this exists in other art forms), people getting new inspirations all the time - this was a great showing.  And we got plenty more appreciateive comments from others like Kip Christensen adnd Rex Burningham.

When we did the first one 2 years ago, we debated awarding prizes.  I don't regret it, I think it helps get people submitting entries, but I would not want this to turn completely competitive!

And one last comment:  Roughly half of the votes came from pen turners, the other half from woodturners in the instant gallery where we had the display on Thursday and Friday.  I loved seeing Bruce Boone's pens in there, but being (obviously) metal-machine-made they probably had little chance of getting sufficient votes for an award.  So if a Rendezvous comes together in 2006, if you want to affect the votes - be there []


----------



## btboone (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for the support guys.  I appreciate it.  I figured I'd be an outsider in the woodturners gallery, but I thought I'd give it a shot.  I too am working on a pen that's similar in concept, but not looks to Rich's lasered lamination pen. (LLP) It's made of wood. (Although it's still not turned!)[:I]


----------



## woodscavenger (Jun 19, 2005)

I second your thougts Anthony!  Let me get MY laser going.....HAHAHAHA!  Great job guys.  I had thought it was done on an eccentric turning jig.


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 19, 2005)

Shane, Rich made some eight sided pens on a pen mill, look in his album at the PMG. Those came out really well too. I had never seen  one. But it is a rotarty mill that you cut with a rotary tool and has indexing. They are no longer available. Virgil has one to, but doesn't know how to work it. LOL []


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scubaman_
> <br />So if a Rendezvous comes together in 2006, if you want to affect the votes - be there []



Rich,

Does the Rendezvous need to occur at the Provo event?  Could it be held at the 2006 AAW in Louisville next June for example?

Chuckie


----------



## scubaman (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by penworks_
> Yep , that's it. That's all there is to it. Molding, computer generated model, thinly cut slabs within .001, laser cut outs.
> I think I'll just go down in the shop and whip one out tonight, since that's all there is to it. LOL [] [)] []


Well, it's not for everybody, obviously.  Just like not everyone can design a fountain pen from a scratch.  But once it's all dialed in, I see not reason why Joe Bloe could not pick up a kit and with a little care build a pen built on these ideas


> I did actually have it in my hands, and it is 10 times nicer than it looks in a photo!


Actually, you handled the 'alpha' version!  Beta was never out of the case when you saw it, as far as I know.  Neither one was 'finished' - just polished.  But I must say when the 1st one went together I was also quite taken with the look.  And that look, if you want, is easy to achieve on a round blank, no laser cutting or design involved!


----------



## scubaman (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> Does the Rendezvous need to occur at the Provo event?  Could it be held at the 2006 AAW in Louisville next June for example?


There's a lot of good reasons to have it in Provo, adjunct to the Utah Woodturning Symposium.  You'd be amazed how much work actually goes into setting it up, and how much uncertainty the 1st event without a budget in a new location 2 years ago was.  Chances are we'll stick with Provo.  At least for now


----------



## scubaman (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by penworks_
> <br />But it is a rotarty mill that you cut with a rotary tool and has indexing. They are no longer available.[]



That shouldn't stop you ;-)  There are 2 commercial jigs our there thatI believe can do these.  You can also add an indexing plate to our lathe, build a sled for a small router and have at it.  Didn't Paul Huffman design an indexer?  I have a rather vague recollection of seeing that somewhere.  Straight flutes or facets are just a question of bit selection.


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 20, 2005)

Who in the world are Brian and Mark Gisi???  Those guys can turn out a beautiful pen!!!

BTW, I didn't see any cartridge pens pictured.....how come??


----------



## ilikewood (Jun 20, 2005)

You ought to see the rest of their display!!  True pen artists for sure.


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Who in the world are Brian and Mark Gisi???  Those guys can turn out a beautiful pen!!!
> 
> BTW, I didn't see any cartridge pens pictured.....how come??


 they are from the PMG. Their work is amazing, not sure if they inlay or do glue up segments, but whatever they do it is fantastic stuff, Until you screw the cap off and see a standard front section and a steel nib. [V]

There were no shell casing pens because Eagle did not send any in for the display.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 20, 2005)

OK, I'm gonna be a killjoy on this thread. Understanding that I'm almost as opinionated as that Texas guy [], I try to avoid posting negative comments. But this gushing over the winners of the Provo event has pushed me to the edge. Now, I'll admit that my taste in what a good-looing pen should be may be vastly different than others. In comments I will compliment some pens as being 'classy' or 'elegant'. That's what I like. But some of the Provo 'winners' are, in my eyes, downright ugly and bizzare. For example the 1st Place pen in the 7mm category by Mark Gisi fits that "ugly and bizzare" definition perfectly. (repeat: IMHO) I heartily acknowledge that it does demonstrate the very highest levels of ingenuity, skill and craftsmanship. But the total picture looks like an explosion in a fruit cannery. Too much of everything, too busy, colors, shapes, etc. just don't blend with others. Reminds me of Frankenstien. It works, but the assemblage of parts just isn't right. Mark, you are probably a fine guy but you make Picasso's work look understandable.




<br />


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 20, 2005)

Frank, your not being a kill joy. It just happens not to be to your liking and I assume if you were there, you would not have voted for it. That's why we see such a diversity of pens. If we all made the same looking maple slim line pens, it would be a pretty dull world. The display did show a variety of pens and styles, I wish more people would have sent in something, as it is not meant to be a contest per say, but we are all competetive in nature and want to see someone rewarded for their efforts. I suggest you should send something for next year, maybe something "classy or ellegant" []


----------



## timdaleiden (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br /> For example the 1st Place pen in the 7mm category by Mark Gisi fits that "ugly and bizzare" definition perfectly. (repeat: IMHO) I heartily acknowledge that it does demonstrate the very highest levels of ingenuity, skill and craftsmanship. But the total picture looks like an explosion in a fruit cannery. Too much of everything, too busy, colors, shapes, etc. just don't blend with others. Reminds me of Frankenstien. It works, but the assemblage of parts just isn't right. Mark, you are probably a fine guy but you make Picasso's work look understandable.



  I couldn't disagree more Frank. I think it all works. The shape, the materials, everything. I can see where someone might consider it too busy, but ugly and bizarre????

  Oh well, we all see things a little differently.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll stick with my stated opinions. The anologys of a fruit cannery explosion and understated with comparison to a Picasso painting are not far afield, in my eyes. Even the shape looks clunky to me. I'm not trying to be hateful but, to me, it truly looks ugly and bizzare. I did state, and continue to compliment the maker for the quality of craftsmanship. I cannot do 100th as well. Essentially, it reminds me of the old-fashioned girls cross-stitch sampler. Useful for nothing but a demonstration of her abilities to sew and stitch. This Gisi pen is just that, a sampler and demonstration of his obvious extraordinary talents.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 21, 2005)

All of the pens posted create a reaction!  GREAT!

The guys and gals who went to the effort to produce these unusual offerings raise the bar for those of us who have turned "bushing to bushing" ala Dick Sing's teachings.  

Thanks to all the contributors for opening my mind's eye to new ideas (some of which I won't use, but YOU might).  This is what will keep penmaking progressing.

Congratulations to all who went to the trouble to submit, and Thank-you!


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />I'll stick with my stated opinions. The anologys of a fruit cannery explosion and understated with comparison to a Picasso painting are not far afield, in my eyes. Even the shape looks clunky to me. I'm not trying to be hateful but, to me, it truly looks ugly and bizzare. I did state, and continue to compliment the maker for the quality of craftsmanship.



After going through all the display submissions did you see any you liked?  Just for kicks, of the entries you liked if any, which one would get your vote?

Chuckie


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 21, 2005)

No comment but I would like to know if I can use that expression about he explosion at a fruit cannery.
That is a HOOT!
You mind if I use it?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />No comment but I would like to know if I can use that expression about he explosion at a fruit cannery.
> That is a HOOT!
> You mind if I use it?




Explode away! []


----------



## bgisi (Jun 21, 2005)

"For example the 1st Place pen in the 7mm category by Mark Gisi fits that "ugly and bizzare" definition perfectly."


Excellent dialog! I have been turning pens for a couple years now and I have yet to create the perfect pen that is loved by all. But rest assured, I will keep trying! My guess is Mark will as well. 

I also believe a little competition is good for the hobby and good for the soul. No sense riding the pine next year. Send something in and give us all a taste of "class and elegance".


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bgisi_
> <br />"For example the 1st Place pen in the 7mm category by Mark Gisi fits that "ugly and bizzare" definition perfectly."
> 
> 
> ...



Like the winning pen had you stopped your post a little sooner it would have been a good one.
The line about challenging Frank to submit a pen that shows class and elegance proves if he did you wouldn't know it.
Didn't see your first post but the second one is as tasteful as that pen.
Franks at least was polite,and funny


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't want to make this the Brian and Mark story, but I spent a great deal of time looking at their pens.  While any one pen may or may not suit an individual's fancy, I can tell you from observation (I didn't dare touch them for fear of jinxing them []), these are some of the most innovative and daring pens you will ever see.  Accuracy of angles, glue-ups of 1mm and 2mm thicknesses of an extremely wide variety of materials...the kind of stuff I dream about but truly don't imagine ever being able to replicate.  In terms of beauty, some like Picasso, some like Pollock, some like DaVinci, some like Norman Rockwell.  To each his own as far as taste, but these things were mini engineering and craftsmanship marvels.  In my (never humble) opinion.  BTW, every pen submitted along with the hundreds more that were displayed in the instant gallery added a great deal of sparkle to the Rendezvous.  Again, thanks to all who displayed their works. [8D]


----------



## timdaleiden (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> 
> Like the winning pen had you stopped your post a little sooner it would have been a good one.
> The line about challenging Frank to submit a pen that shows class and elegance proves if he did you wouldn't know it.
> ...



Nice way to welcome somebody that doesn't post much here. 

I happen to consider Brian and Mark's work to be some of the best around. Obviously; many people agree with me. 

As far as Frank's polite and funny post..."Ugly and Bizarre" is not exactly polite, and not at all funny.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdaleiden_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome????????????
he's been a member here for a few weeks longer than I.
He hasn't really been a fountain of information here now has he?


----------



## ilikewood (Jun 22, 2005)

I say we just end this thread now to avoid ruffling anymore feathers.  Anybody got a lock for this thing?


----------



## timdaleiden (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



 Your response is not exactly an invitation to stick around and chat. I also think you misunderstood what Brian said. I believe his invitation to Frank was a genuine request for him to submit "His" idea of classy and elegant. Not everybody has the same idea of what is classy. What is wrong with that? 

 I guess everybody has a different idea of what is polite and funny too. I have viewed thousands of pens in the last three years, and I have yet to describe somebody's work as ugly or bizarre (aside from a couple of my own). I have seen everything from very obvious and major flaws, to just things that I didn't care for. "Ugly and Bizarre" is not constructive criticism. Things like "It's too busy looking for me", or "There's too much going on", or "The shape doesn't appeal to me", convey areas where some improvement "may" be useful. How does one address "Ugly and bizarre"?


----------



## btboone (Jun 22, 2005)

How does one address "Ugly and bizarre"?

Dear Mr. Jackson... [}][]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 22, 2005)

Since I'm the one who lit the fuse here, I will comment on some of the responses to my opinions. Then I'll bow out before it all gets too personal. I like to use words to make a point. I stated my opinion(s). Those statements were not personal attacks. To call the pen in question "ugly and bizzare" was an honest expression of what that pen looks like to me. For the third time, I will stick with that characterization. Chuckie asked me, "After going through <b>_all_</b> the submissions......which one would get your vote?" I am only able to view the winners, not all the submissions. But of those shown in the 7mm category, I like the plain slim by John Grounds and the two entries by Don Ward. All simple and in good taste. At the same time, I am puzzled by the standards used by those who voted. For example, John Grounds had another 'winner' made of metal. It shows obvious machining rings on the barrel, the two sections do not join neatly and the clip is rather large and clunky. How a winner? [?] Moving on, Eagle said my comments were "polite and funny". I tried to be and thank him for that. Others think differently. That's O.K., y'all are entitled to your opinions. Now, perhaps the best observation and opinion on the subject was by one of the rocks of this forum (for those who jump to conclusions: that was a compliment, as in solid foundation), DCBluesman a/k/a Lou. I'll paraphrase part of his statement regarding the pen I consider U&B.  "innovative and daring". Gee! I said something like that too. [:0] "...accuracy of angles....glue ups....wide variety of materials....mini engineering and craftsmanship marvels." Yep, pretty much what I said too. The difference is that I don't see the total package as attractive. Some of the more innovative and talented craftsmen here look at the pen in question with a far different perspective than I. I'm looking at the pen. Not seeing through their eyes, I surmise they are seeing the components and talent that went into the creation. More anologies, and I'm sure to get zinged for these too. That's O.K. I would liken the Gisi pen to a concept car. Wild, ugly, bizzare. But a demonstration of what can be done with some elements that might actually become incorporated into a production vehicle. Or the difference in beauty between a show-girl in a wild dress and heavy makeup compared to a naturaly beautiful woman in a classic, simple small black dress. Or the wild and bizzare fashions shown by major designers to get the attention of buyers. Elements of those dresses are later incorporated into simpler and genuinely attractive clothes that customers will really wear. I tried to convey this idea with the anolgy about the school girl sampler stitching. And, truth be known, I believe that is what Gisi was doing with the pen in question. Demonstrate his talents, which I acknowledge are considerable. And I bow to those talents. There were a lot of posts, I have lost track of who said what on some. I do believe that brother Gisi challenged me to demonstrate what I consider as "classy and elegant". O.K., one is pictured below that I made. I acknowledge that it is no better and, for the most part, not as good as some made by the real talents on this forum. But, in my eyes, the styles offered by our vendors are well-designed and allow for creation of "classy and elegant" pens without a great deal of 'outside the line' innovation on the part of the makers. I'll close by quoting Eagle, with thanks for his support. He is innovative, I am not but we seem to think on the same wavelength. He said, "Not everybody has the same idea of what is classy. What is wrong with that?" Thanks all for reading and responding, I request that if you have problems with my stated opinions from here on that you communicate with me off-forum.








<br />


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br /> Chuckie asked me, "After going through <b>_all_</b> the submissions......which one would get your vote?" I am only able to view the winners, not all the submissions. But of those shown in the 7mm category, I like the plain slim by John Grounds and the two entries by Don Ward. All simple and in good taste. At the same time, I am puzzled by the standards used by those who voted. For example, John Grounds had another 'winner' made of metal. It shows obvious machining rings on the barrel, the two sections do not join neatly and the clip is rather large and clunky. How a winner? [?]



Hey, we agree on something!  I like the pens by John Grounds too and here is some additional information to help you better understand where they come from...

http://www.firechat.com/provo5.pdf

Chuckie
(AKA John Grounds)


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 22, 2005)

Frank,
I too like the pens by Don as well as the others in the display. The pens show the interests and talents of the artist and well, not everyone like all art by all artists. Now, for the voting standards...there were none. The voters were the other turners and visitors who attended the symposium. The pen display was in the instant gallery and anyone who visited the instant gallery and wanted to could vote and, I suppose, vote as many times as they wanted. I sure thought I voted enough times to guarantee a winner :-0 ...just kidding. There were some gorgeous pens...each pen was a winner to those who voted for it and we all lost to the other voters. It was fun and BTW, I sold my corncob entry and one of my snake skins on the plane ride home. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />and the two entries by Don Ward. All simple and in good taste. At the same time, I am puzzled by the standards used by those who voted. br]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 22, 2005)

Photo didn't post. Try again:







<br />


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />Photo didn't post. Try again:
> 
> 
> ...



One more time. If it doesn't show, it is an African Blackwood Baron with platinum.




<br />


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 22, 2005)

Duh, next time I will just turn my monitor upsidedown instead of standing on my head[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />Duh, next time I will just turn my monitor upsidedown instead of standing on my head[]



At least you got a totaly objective opinion on your question. I did not know that John Grounds and Chuck Key were the same individual. Only thing that changed was that I really don't like that Phillips head screw top. Oh, well. [][]


----------



## scubaman (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />I am only able to view the winners, not all the submissions.<br />


I wonder where you are looking?  The 3 pages of pens show ALL the entries.  The fact that you see Don Ward's and John Grounds' pens tells me you are seeing everything, just don't realize what you are looking at.  Neither Don's nor John's pens won any awards - deserved or undeserved.

This was not a limited viewing.  Everyone that attended the Rendezvous could vote, and everyone visiting the Instant Gallery at the symposium could.  So these awards are not a few people's opinions, but a fairly large voting body's.


----------



## bgisi (Jun 22, 2005)

Good morning,

No ruffled feathers or hurt feelings here. I really do enjoy the dialog and the diverse perspectives. I suppose a persons choice of adjectives is no diferent than the choice of pen designs, materials and combinations: endless, loved by some and not by others. I did not intend to throw out a "challenge" to be flippant. I really am interested in peoples views on the ideal pen. I have been collecting pens for many years and most of my collection are far more conservative than anything I have made myself. There are few pens more elegant than a classic black ST. Dupont with a silky smooth cap mechanism and a nib as delicate and precise as an artists paintbrush. My entry into the "bizzare" realm of pen making was primarily economic. Although I have an appreciation for a fine piece of wood and a classic shape, I found I could create what I desired in a relatively short period of time. The more time I wanted to spend on this hobby, the more kits and materials I would need. In the interest of a cost structure that came reasonably close to my wife's expectations, I began to experiment with more complex designs. Some are good, some stink. I have my own little collection of ugly duckling pens sitting on my bench at home. 

Penturning has come a long way. All the entries I saw in Provo demonstrated outstanding craftsmanship, creativity and discipline. I liked some more than others but I had an appreciation for all.

Nice job on the blackwood pen. A classic shape and color is always in style.

BTW - Mark is my Dad. He is one of the nicest, most dedicated penturners you will ever meet.

Brian Gisi


----------



## woodscavenger (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome Brian.  I hope we see more posts from you.  Would you mind sharing a little more about the pen?  A few more photos and explanation of your materials or techniques would be cool.


----------



## ilikewood (Jun 22, 2005)

I agree...nice to have you here Brian.  It was nice to meet you down in Provo too and see your displays (which in my opinion were fabulous)[]


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jun 22, 2005)

Brian---It's great to have you posting here!!  You and your dad do absolutely amazing work.  It's beyond the scope of what I'd ever attempt---but, it is awesome to see the talent you two have!!![]


----------



## timdaleiden (Jun 22, 2005)

Is it safe to come out here now?





<br />


----------



## woodscavenger (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice one Tim! LOL


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 23, 2005)

Brian, welcome to the forum. And, I'm glad no offense was taken. Say, Hi to father Mark and invite him to join us. My comments were not meant to hurt. I only expressed what I felt when I saw the PIQ (pen-in-question). Some people believe there is beauty in Picasso paintings where a woman's nose is where her ear should be and the eyes are floating around in space. I don't. I like a woman's parts where they belong. My best creative talents [so far] are not in the workshop. I write and believe my talents express themselves best on the keyboard. The PIQ is a demonstration of what can be done. I have repeatedly said I bow to the outstanding craftsmanship in that pen. (I have said enough about what I think of the totality of the final product, won't go there again. [] ) And, Tim, no, you stay put. []


----------



## wayneis (Jun 23, 2005)

Two things that need to be said that many here have missed are number one... entrants were asked not to make a plain jane simple kit pen, we were asked to extend our limits and make the out of the ordinary  pen or out of the box as some say.  Number two...Photos will never capture the the true beauty of something like turned art, this is something that many here have discussed many times.  I saw the photos before I left and when I got to Provo and saw the actual pens I was quite suprised because the pens in person were so much different.  To see the Gisi pen in a photo for example is quite different in person as were so many of the others.  I'll also add that it would be pretty boring if all of had the same taste and there would be no need for contests would there.  

All in all, I believe that we had some beautiful pens to represent the penmaking community and I was proud to be among the rank and file in attendence.  I was shocked to learn that I had won anything let alone two third place entries.  To recieve any votes at all from the individuals in attendence is truely an honor and I can't tell you how good it make me feel to recieve any votes for my work.  Frankly, I thought that there were several pens that were winners and I had a very hard time voting as all of the entries were things of beauty.

While I am at it I would like to add that it was so nice to meet face to face so many people, It was a treat to go out to dinner a few nights and visit with a few.  Now when I make a comment to some of the people here I can actually put a face to that person.  To be able to meet Anthony Penchetta, Cocobolo Bill, Lucky Don, Rich, Lou, the Duke of Burl and his lovely Wife,  Ryan...and so many others was something that I will not forget, it was a pleasure folks and I hope to be able to do it again sometime soon.

Wayne


----------



## scubaman (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />...the Duke of Burl and his lovely Wife,  Ryan...


Kathy would object to being called Ryan []


----------



## wayneis (Jun 23, 2005)

Rich there is a comma, Ryan was another person that I met.

Wayne


----------



## scubaman (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />Rich there is a comma, Ryan was another person that I met.


I know, Wayne, I know, hence the big []  Just couldn't help myself...  silly, really, I agree
[8D][][8D][8D][8D]


----------



## scalawagtoo (Jul 6, 2005)

The Winners in the 7mm and open classes should be in the Metropolitan Museum of Modern Art.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 6, 2005)

But Paul, if they were in the Met, do you think they'd still have time for pen turning?  I mean, I would think it would be really distracting to have all those people walking by, asking questions.  I for one would prefer to just have my pens there.

(sorry...bad joke) []


----------



## btboone (Jul 6, 2005)

Years back, I actually had the MMOA contact me to see if I wanted to put some of my titanium bike cogs in a traveling display called "Mutant Materials in Contemporary Design."  I was pretty darn proud to send them some.  [:I] I have a keepsake book that they produced with a cool cover of a freeform pour of thick plastic.  There's a lot of neat stuff in that book.  

Cool!  I just found a link: www.moma.org/exhibitions/1995/mutantmaterials/  I'm in the metal section.  No pic though.  A lot of pens would fit right in here.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 7, 2005)

That is AWESOME Bruce!  What an honor!


----------



## wicook (Jul 7, 2005)

So...Rich, Bruce, and Ken...I guess my laser pointer wouldn't quite cut the mustard as a tool for cutting those little discs, eh? [][^]


----------



## btboone (Jul 7, 2005)

Depends on the laser pointer![]

Thanks for the kudos Jim.  I was very proud to have my stuff displayed with the museum.  As I said, some of the designs used were simply awesome.  It's a great place to go to get inspired for industrial design.


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 7, 2005)

OT...Congrats Bruce, that is really cool. I saw this drive shaft bike , with the gears in the rear housing, what are your thoughts.....
http://www.dynamicbicycles.com/buy/Bikes.php?prodid=47
and not to be completely OT, you could nake a matching aluminum pen, to match the bike. []


----------



## btboone (Jul 7, 2005)

Wow, 8 speed internal gearing. If it weren't Shimano doing it, I would say it wouldn't fly.  Shimano owns the bike gearing market and is a big reason I'm making wedding rings and pens today.


----------



## scalawagtoo (Jul 7, 2005)

Bruce, was great to see your titanium pens in the provo contest.  Anyway you could use your MOMA contacts to get some of these awesome beauties in where they belong, where they will get the attention they deserve?

In my head I have a design for a 24 speed automatic transmission drivetrain, with a computer measuring the speed, force and incline and activating servos for the derailluers.
I'll build it tomorrow if I get time [)]

Go, Lance Go!


----------



## scalawagtoo (Jul 8, 2005)

Tonite i printed the photos of the winning entries of the 7mm & open classes on full page glossy paper in the highest quality our printer can  print.
I want to print more "win, place, and show" entries and will take time later.

I want the people who see my  "beautiful work" to see what REAL penturners do.

There was no copyright info on the post so I assume I am within my legal right.

However, when Colleen and Jerry at Penn State Industries wanted to see the works of sculpture on a pen platform I gave them both the turtlewoodworks url and the IAP link. Lucky for them because when I tried to go direct to Turtlewoodworks I was denied access.

I think that I might just put a couple copies in a manila envelope and send them to the Moma myself.


----------



## timdaleiden (Jul 8, 2005)

Paul, 

 If you just print them out to show some of your friends, that is one thing. If you are going to start mailing them out to people, you should ask Kurt Hertzog if that is okay.


----------



## btboone (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't have any real contacts at the MOMA.  They contaced me 10 years ago for that specific display.  I've moved 5 times since then, so don't have any contact info anymore.  It probably can't hurt for any of us to give them some suggestions for inclusion of some of our pens.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 8, 2005)

Paul,
Tim has given you good advice with respect to the use of the pics.  Under a relatively recent change in U.S. Copyright laws, just because the pics don't have copyright notices on them does not mean they are in the public domain.


----------



## btboone (Jul 8, 2005)

I agree that it would be prudent to get permission from the pen maker as well as the photographer for use of their pen pics.  They would also need to be prepaired to send away their work of art should the MOMA decide to accept their pen.  I for one would happily agree to such conditions.  It certainly can't hurt sales.  You can't assume others are willing to give up their pens or pictures though.


----------

